# Kanger SUBOX Mini & Nicotine Intake Vs Twisp edge



## Eequinox (14/8/15)

Hi guys hi have a question for the guys using the *Kanger SUBOX Mini i would like to know as a twisp edge user on the 18mg twisp juice would i need to go down to a lower nic level and a diffrent brand of juice of so what would you recommend i go for *


----------



## Jan (14/8/15)

It depends on what coil and wattage you use if you go for the 1.5ohm coil (or is it 1.2) you can maybe stay on 18mg or maybe 12mg if you go for the 0.5 ohm coil probably 9 or 6 mg. The lower the resistance of your coil (ohms) the more wattage you will normally use which means more vapour and hence more nicotine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Eequinox (14/8/15)

Jan said:


> It depends on what coil and wattage you use if you go for the 1.5ohm coil (or is it 1.2) you can maybe stay on 18mg or maybe 12mg if you go for the 0.5 ohm coil probably 9 or 6 mg. The lower the resistance of your coil (ohms) the more wattage you will normally use which means more vapour and hence more nicotine.


ok thanks a million for that makes a lot more sense to me now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

I have seen it reported here many a time that the twisp juices do not fare so well on other devices and vice versa.


----------



## Eequinox (14/8/15)

Andre said:


> I have seen it reported here many a time that the twisp juices do not fare so well on other devices and vice versa.


well for the price i paid for this twisp juice rubbish im sure i will find a better juice local as well


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/15)

_Most_ people will go to a lower nic concentration when upgrading to more powerful hardware. Start with the juice you have but keep the power turned down on your device at first. Work your way up until you're comfortable. If your juice is too strong at the lower power settings then consider going to a 12mg.

I'm still comfortable on 18mg even though I have been upgrading to more powerful setups. 18mg on a dual coil build between 30 and 50W keeps my demons at bay  But hey, that's me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/15)

For me... with the 0,5 ohm coils I go from 9mg in my REO's to 3mg in the Subox.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lim (14/8/15)

Also depends very much on how regularly you vape during the day, because with crappier device and juice, you wont vape as much... good suggestion is to start with 6 and if it s not enough, you will know. 

Why not 18mg downwards? because dilute juice with VG does not taste as good. but if you don't feel enough nic from a 6 you can always vape more regularly until you finish the bottle and buy some stronger one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eequinox (14/8/15)

Lim said:


> Also depends very much on how regularly you vape during the day, because with crappier device and juice, you wont vape as much... good suggestion is to start with 6 and if it s not enough, you will know.
> 
> Why not 18mg downwards? because dilute juice with VG does not taste as good. but if you don't feel enough nic from a 6 you can always vape more regularly until you finish the bottle and buy some stronger one


all i can do now is wait and apply all the advice gained so far till i have the thing in my hands in buggered lol


----------



## deepest (14/8/15)

I would also start with 6mg on the subtank. Tried 12mg when i first got mine and had a major silver.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steamvent (16/8/15)

When I moved to the subox I bought one last time from twisp, I bought their reble in 18mg and 0mg I mixed them and it worked pretty well. Then just as I was about to finish off that batch vapeking launched their brand and saved me. More juice in a bottle, better pricing and wow amazing flavours. Very different to twisp but having that creamy aftertaste is something no stinky stick could ever compare to.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> Hi guys hi have a question for the guys using the *Kanger SUBOX Mini i would like to know as a twisp edge user on the 18mg twisp juice would i need to go down to a lower nic level and a diffrent brand of juice of so what would you recommend i go for *


It all depends on the type of hit you seek. For me, I used their 18mg on the Twisp aero on a 1 ohm coil and that was too strong and harsh. I would suggest strengths between 6-12mg


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> It all depends on the type of hit you seek. For me, I used their 18mg on the Twisp aero on a 1 ohm coil and that was too strong and harsh. I would suggest strengths between 6-12mg


i hear you on that just tried a 12 mg and knocked me on my ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> i hear you on that just tried a 12 mg and knocked me on my ass


Currently vaping a 9mg on subox and Evic VT. Hits are good, flavor is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Currently vaping a 9mg on subox and Evic VT. Hits are good, flavor is good.


trying an 8mg and that suits me ok for now


----------

